# Express entry profile and Spouse



## kamal.bernard (Jun 7, 2014)

Dear All I have a general Question about the express entry system. Can i apply to the Express entry with out my spouse and dependent.?? Will this change the CRS score in any way.? secondly if they do not move with me to Canada latter on can i add them ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes to both questions.


----------



## aminul112 (Nov 16, 2014)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes to both questions.


Hi Audul,

Do you know any Immigration website link regarding your answers 'Yes'.


----------



## Zeeshan.Mehboob (Feb 23, 2014)

Dear All,

first became qualified to practice in this occupation, what should I write ?

plz advice..

Regards,

Zeeshan


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Dear All,
> 
> first became qualified to practice in this occupation, what should I write ?
> 
> ...


You asked this same question on another thread. DO NOT DO THAT.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Zeeshan.Mehboob said:


> Dear All,
> 
> first became qualified to practice in this occupation, what should I write ?
> 
> ...





Are you seriously saying you do not know the answer to that question?


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Some people are perfectly capable of doing their own application. Some people are not and should use a third party company to do it for them.

I would suggest that you need to use a third party company Zeeshan.


----------

